# Which clinic to choose .. please help



## Rozy (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi All , I am in a bit of a fix ... please can someone help me out ...

I am based in the UK .. recently had my infertility investigations done .. and so happens that all of my hormones including FSH are very much normal but AMH is 0 ... FSH is 4.5 and LH is 3.5 its been tested several times and it comes in this range every single time ... AMH however despite being tested thrice comes back at 0  

IVF in the UK is costing me roughly £4K... its hard on me to afford that .. please can someone recommend any clinics in Europe that may have good experience of dealing with patients in a similar situation as me ? 

Really confused ....


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Wish I could advise you but I can't. Have you tried a pm to Ruth?


----------

